# Ontario ... home reno tax credit for seniors



## rikk (May 28, 2012)

Well ok, not specifically retirement related, but where else to post ... "The Healthy Homes Renovation Tax Credit is a permanent, refundable personal income tax credit for seniors and family members who live with them. If you qualify, you can claim up to $10,000 worth of eligible home improvements on your tax return. The amount of money you get back for these expenses is calculated as 15 per cent of the eligible expenses you claim. For example, if you spend and then claim $10,000 worth of eligible expenses, you could get $1,500 back ..."

http://www.ontario.ca/taxes-and-benefits/healthy-homes-renovation-tax-credit


----------

